# Choctawhatchee bay blues



## bfontenot45 (Feb 18, 2016)

I have been struggling fishing Choctawhatchee bay for the past year. We have done great nearshore up to 5 miles, but the inshore fishing has been tough to say the least. 

Tired of spending $15 a trip on shrimp or bull minnows to feed the lizard fish (they are everywhere). I see most folks on the forum appear to stick with artificial's. Thinking about focusing more on that. 

I see bait pods in the Bayous and bay when I drive by, but never when i'm out in the boat. Seems like some pin fish or something similar would be a good thing to have. 

I cannot seem to find a "grass bed" between Midbay bridge all the way to Fort Walton in the sound, starting to think looking for grass flats is like chasing rainbows. Lots of flats, no grass. No fish. Perhaps I should focus more on docks?

We usually use live shrimp on jig heads, or bull minnows on lightly weighted Carolina rigs. 

Any advice would be great, dying to get some red fish or trout in the boat. I live in Niceville, so going much further into the sound towards Navarre is tough for an every weekend excursion. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Oct 20, 2016)

Immediately to the left of toll bridge going into niceville is White Point (permit required from Jackson guard $20) but there is plenty of grass flats their.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

My gosh man, grass flats are everywhere!


----------



## bfontenot45 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok I know white point. Think maybe i was just not identify the grass flats. Only been fishing here for 9 months or so, newbie. I think i was thinking there would be a lot of grass coming out of the water. Are the dark patches under water the grass? Obviously ive seen the grassy banks in the sound with shallows around. Are my tactics ok then?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Oct 20, 2016)

bfontenot45 said:


> Ok I know white point. Think maybe i was just not identify the grass flats. Only been fishing here for 9 months or so, newbie. I think i was thinking there would be a lot of grass coming out of the water. Are the dark patches under water the grass? Obviously ive seen the grassy banks in the sound with shallows around. Are my tactics ok then?


Yes the dark patches are grass. you won't find them sticking out of the water anywhere in the bay AFAIK. I am in niceville also and usually fish whitepoint.


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

Get some gold spoons(ebay) and 3" sassy shad style(Matrix/Gulp) lures. Fish when the water is moving(I like prior to a low tide peak the best). Start shallow and work to deeper water til you find the fish.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Google maps is your friend.. That would be a good starting point.. Locate the grass beds, figure your tide and wind, and make a day of it.. Good luck! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

And if you haven't yet, get a pair of amber/rose colored polarised glasses.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Try Dock lights at night. Light line /leaders.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

bfont - I too feel your pain! the bay areas have been tough trying to catch fish - other than lizard fish! What I did is move east! I started fishing the river entry points, and even into the river about 1/2 mile or so. There area lots of weed lines, not so much grass areas as the water is very stained. We have been catching some nice trout, and some reds using the baits listed by others here. Try it out and you fill probably find them easier than in the bay - without the lizard fish! No lizard fish at all!

Good luck!


----------

